# Another newbie



## Cowboy (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
 I just wanted to let everyone know I'm new to this site. And also new to martial arts. I am 51 years young and started taking Kajukenbo last month.
I live in Milton Washington and have the best instructor, Professor Davies. Anyone in the area should check out our school.

Cowboy


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  We're the same age.  Lots of people starting later in life now - I did too.  Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT! It's never to late to start, looking forward to hearing of your progress!


----------



## Instructor (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Steve (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome.  I'm just a short ways from you, and in fact have enjoyed many brews with friends at the Milton Tavern off of Pac Hwy.  But, just for the record, I have the best instructor, although I'll allow that your instructor might be the second best.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## DennisBreene (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome! I think you'll notice a lot of senior middle aged practioners here. Some of us returning after a long hiatus and some new to MA. I'd love to hear how you find starting MA at your age is going for you.
Dennis Breene


----------



## seasoned (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome CB glad you found us. You're young enough to be my son.  Enjoy the site.................


----------



## fyn5000 (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome to MT.

Fyn


----------



## Takai (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------

